
Commodore 64 Basic and Kernal Source - sys_64738
https://github.com/mist64/c64rom
======
saagarjha
Origins of the misspelling:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KERNAL#The_name](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KERNAL#The_name)

------
myself248
Mad respect for OP's username. :)

38911 basic bytes free

~~~
cbm-vic-20
Better than 3583.

